
Head of Mental Health Institute Leaving for Google Life Sciences - mdlincoln
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/16/health/tom-insel-national-institute-of-mental-health-resign.html
======
pallavsharda
Incredible. I'm so glad that a tech giant is making steady penetration into
another stuck-in-middle-ages industry. Glad google decided to do this, instead
of another social product or other vanity stuff.

